# Wie Drahtbruch erkennen



## bqstony (20 Dezember 2010)

Hallo miteinander

Die Frage hört sich jetzt ev etwas unsinig an. Trotzdem bin ich froh für eure Hifle und Andregungen.

Wie ist es möglich einen Drahtbruch für eine Spulen Ansteuerung über einen Digitalen Ausgang zu erkennen? 

Da das Ausfallen verherende Folgen hat. Möchte ich dies erkennen können. Die Ausgangsklemme EL2034 mit Diagnose funktioniert erst ab 1Ampere. 

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Dezember 2010)

Was macht die Spule, lässt sich vielleicht indirekt was erkennen? Ist oft noch sinnvoller weil evtl. zusätzliche Fehlerursachen auch gleich mit erschlagen werden.


----------



## Markus Rupp (21 Dezember 2010)

ich würde empfehlen a2 der spule auf einen digitalen eingang zu legen, so erfasst du nicht nur die spule sondern auch direkt die verdrahtung dazwischen. hab ich schon öfters für kritische anwendungen gemacht die NICHT EINER SICHERHEITSKATEGORIE ANGEHÖREN.


Das ist wichtig da ansonsten keine Zulassung gewährt werden kann.


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
die einzige Möglichkeit, die mir hier einfällt ist der Spulenstrom. Dieser würde bei funktionierender Spule an einem zu der Spule in Reihe geschalteten Vorwiderstand einen Spannungsabfall erzeugen und bei einer defekten Spule nicht. Diesen könntest du dann auswerten (z.B. über eine Analog-Eingangskarte).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## winnman (22 Dezember 2010)

wenn es noch sicherer sein soll (aber NICHT EINER SICHERHEITSKATEGORIE ANGEHÖREN) dann führ beide Anschlüsse der Spule jeweils an einen Seperaten Eingang zurück:  
-Drahtbruch Zuleitung -> kein High an der 1. Leitung.
-Drahtbruch Rückleitung -> High an der 2. Leitung.
Wenn du das vernünftig verknüpfst, dann hast du alle Fehler der Zuleitung überwacht, jedoch wenn die Spule selbst eine Unterbrechung hat, dann musst du den Strom im Spulenkreis messen. Je nach Spulengröße gibts dann viele Möglichkeiten (Widerstand in der Zu- oder Rückleitung und Spannung messen, Messwertumformer, . . .)


----------



## Corosop15 (22 Dezember 2010)

Einen Schliesser-Kontakt des Relais auf einen digitalen Eingang führen. Dann diesen Eingang mit dem Ausgang welcher das Relais ansteuert auf Antivalenz überwachen (mittels Exklusiv-Oder). Für den Schaltvorgang das Ergebnis des Exklusiv-Oders auf eine Einschaltverzögerung geben (ca. 1s). Wenn die Zeit ablaufen kann, liegt eine Störung vor.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Dezember 2010)

Falls es nicht möglich ist, ein Rückmeldung in irgend einer Form zu überwachen, dann könnte man ein Stromüberwachungsrelais einsetzen, gibt es z.Bsp. bei Weidmüller auch für kleine Ströme. Alternativ täte es auch ein Grenzwertschalter von RINCK ELECTRONIC.


----------



## Paule (22 Dezember 2010)

Rupp schrieb:


> ich würde empfehlen a2 der spule auf einen digitalen eingang zu legen,


A2, den Minus auf einen Eingang legen > verstehe ich jetzt irgendwie nicht.


----------



## winnman (22 Dezember 2010)

"Glaskugel" A2 vermutlich der negative Anschluss der Spule und die auf einen DI. Damit kann er den Drahtbruch der "Rückleitung" erfassen. wie geschrieben Glaskugel


----------



## Paule (22 Dezember 2010)

winnman schrieb:


> "Glaskugel" A2 vermutlich der negative Anschluss der Spule und die auf einen DI. Damit kann er den Drahtbruch der "Rückleitung" erfassen. wie geschrieben Glaskugel


Also meine Glaskugel visualisiert mir immer einen ganz gewöhnlichen Schütz oder Relais (das Bild flackert ein bisschen). 
So, nun lege ich den Minus von dem Schütz parallel auf einen SPS Eingang.
Ich würde mal sagen, da passiert gar nichts.


----------



## winnman (22 Dezember 2010)

bei deiner Glaskugel haste recht, meine sagt mir er schlisst das MV direkt an (+ des Anschlusses) 

vielleicht kommen ja noch genauere Details.:TOOL:


----------



## The Big B. (22 Dezember 2010)

Meint er vielleicht den A2, ohne ihn auf die Masse zu legen, an einem Eingang anzuschließen? Also quasi Spuhle und Eingang in Reihe? 
Keine Ahnung ob das geht und ob das dem Eingang dauerhaft gut tut.


----------



## Paule (22 Dezember 2010)

The Big B. schrieb:


> Meint er vielleicht den A2, ohne ihn auf die Masse zu legen, an einem Eingang anzuschließen? Also quasi Spuhle und Eingang in Reihe?


Ja so könnte es gehen. 


The Big B. schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das geht und ob das dem Eingang dauerhaft gut tut.


dito.


----------



## Sockenralf (22 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

warum sollte das dem Eingang schaden?

Der ist doch wahnsinnig hochohmig --> was soll da kaputtgehen?



MfG


----------



## The Big B. (22 Dezember 2010)

Naja hatte jetzt wegen der Induktivität beim Abschalten meine bedenken. Aber kann schon sein dass dem das nichts ausmacht.


----------



## winnman (22 Dezember 2010)

??? und was soll ausgewertet werden? "Glaskugel" ....................


----------



## Ludewig (22 Dezember 2010)

Meint ihr das ernst?

Ich hatte die Idee so verstanden, dass wenn die Leitung von* A2 nach L-* unterbrochen ist und *vor *der Spule Spannung anliegt, dann geht dieser spezielle Eingang auf High, da nun der Eingang die einzige Verbindung zu L- ist und der Eingang im Vergleich zur Spule hochohmig ist.


----------



## Corosop15 (22 Dezember 2010)

Ich stimme Ludewig zu, so habe ich es auch interpretiert.


----------



## winnman (22 Dezember 2010)

Ohne Grundsätzliche Diskussionen aus lösen zu wollen: A1+ A2- oder A2+ und A1-

Wenn der geschaltete + an die DI alleine an die DI zurückgemeldet wird, keine Erfassung falls der Rückleiter M / - Unterbrochen ist (das geht nur wenn der andere Anschluss auch getrennt auf einer DI erfasst wird) daher wenn Funktionskontrolle des MV wirklich erforderlich, besser den tatsächlichen Strom erfassen und in den "normalen" Grenzwerten auswerten.


----------



## Paule (22 Dezember 2010)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Idee so verstanden, dass wenn die Leitung von* A2 nach L-* unterbrochen ist und *vor *der Spule Spannung anliegt, dann geht dieser spezielle Eingang auf High, da nun der Eingang die einzige Verbindung zu L- ist und der Eingang im Vergleich zur Spule hochohmig ist.


Und wie oft kommt so etwas vor, Unterbruch von A2 zu L- 
Der "Regel" Fehlerfall ist doch das die Spule durchbrennt oder der Ausgang den Geist aufgibt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2010)

Passt jetzt nicht ganz zur hier eingesetzten Hardware, aber
die ist ja vlt sowieso falsch ausgelegt, wenn ein
Drahtbruch verheerende folgen hat lt. TE. 

Also bei Siemens können die F-DO Baugruppen einen
Drahtbruch erkennen, mit einer F-CPU währe das
dann auch sicher. Wie ist das eigendlich, die sicheren
Baugruppen von Beckhoff sollten das doch auch können.


----------



## Paule (22 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Also bei Siemens können die F-DO Baugruppen einen
> Drahtbruch erkennen, mit einer F-CPU währe das
> dann auch sicher.


*ROFL*
Ich glaube Helmut hat von Siemens ein ganz dickes Weihnachtsgeschenk bekommen.

Helmut viel spaß mit dem neuen Cabrio, hoffentlich wird es bald wieder wärmer. 

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2010)

Neh war leider nur so ein blödes Notizbuch, habe den
Vertreter gesagt "Kannst du gleich wieder mitnehmen,
meine Altpapier Tonne ist schon voll"

Im übrigen sollte das auf keinen Fall ein
Werbebeitrag von mir sein, deshalb habe 
ich den Mitbewerber gleich mit erwähnt. 

So ein Cabrio würde mir schon gefallen....


----------



## Paule (22 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Im übrigen sollte das auf keinen Fall ein
> Werbebeitrag von mir sein, deshalb habe
> ich den Mitbewerber gleich mit erwähnt.


Hehe, schon klar. 
Sollte nur ein Scherz sein.


----------



## Corosop15 (22 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Paule,

ich glaube nicht daß Helmut scherzt (wenn es um ein Cabrio geht).


----------



## Paule (23 Dezember 2010)

*ROFL*
Ja, da magst Du Recht haben.

Oh man, ich Spam hier diesen Thread zu, sollte mich hier mal ausklinken.


----------



## winnman (23 Dezember 2010)

In diesem Fall hast du immer noch Recht. Ich Hoffe der TE schreibt mal ein bisschen mehr.


----------



## winnman (23 Dezember 2010)

wiso ist mein Beitrag nun hier, wenn ich im Thread PUR geantwortet habe? (stimmt aber hier auch so ziehmlich)


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 Dezember 2010)

Ist doch egal...
Deine Antwort hätte weder hier noch da gepasst 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## winnman (23 Dezember 2010)

na dann


----------



## Chräshe (23 Dezember 2010)

http://www.moeller.net/de/products_.../control/measuring_relay/current_monitors.jsp


----------



## bqstony (27 Dezember 2010)

Um einige Unklarheiten zu beseitigen. Es wird eine Magnetventil Spule angesteuert. Und nein, es ist nicht sicherheitsrelevant. Kann aber sein das ab und zu die Spulen das zeitliche segnen.

Dann gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit als ein Relais.

Eine Strommessung ist mir dann doch etwas übertrieben. 

Wen jedoch der Digitale Eingang an A2 angelegt wird, kann ich nur die Leitungen zum Relais und das Relais selber überwachen. Nicht aber die Leitung bis zu meiner Magnetspule? Diese Leitung und der Spulen Ausfall würden mich aber interessieren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Dezember 2010)

bqstony schrieb:


> Um einige Unklarheiten zu beseitigen. Es wird eine Magnetventil Spule angesteuert. Und nein, es ist nicht sicherheitsrelevant. Kann aber sein das ab und zu die Spulen das zeitliche segnen.


 
kannst du in diesem Zusammenhang mal erklären was du meinst



bqstony schrieb:


> Da das Ausfallen verherende Folgen hat.


 
was passiert den wirklich wenn die Spule ausfällt und hast du dir
mal überlegt es in eine sichere Baugruppe zu legen, die in der lage
ist zu erkennen ob ein Drahtbruch bzw. Ausfall des Aktors besteht.


----------



## Oberchefe (27 Dezember 2010)

> Es wird eine Magnetventil Spule angesteuert. Und nein, es ist nicht  sicherheitsrelevant. Kann aber sein das ab und zu die Spulen das  zeitliche segnen.



Na also, das Magnetventil schaltet vielleicht noch Druckluft, Hydraulik oder so ähnlich, dann hilft vielleicht ein normaler Druckwächter, zumal an einem Magnetventil nicht nur die Spule kaputt gehen kann.


----------

